# Critique Please



## twogsdoh (Nov 2, 2008)

http://s225.photobucket.com/albums/dd180/gsdbaronnuma/Numa%20Stack05-25-09/

Hi all! Can I get some critiques of my girl, Numa please? I know, not the best pictures. My son was not at all thrilled with having to take the pictures and it seems he wasnt listening to me about where to take them from. Anyway. thanks for taking a look.


----------



## twogsdoh (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh ,Numa will be 22 months on June 6th.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Very Nice!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

A little long in the body. Nice ear set, nice stop, nice topline and bottom line (belly).

She might have better feet than shown in the picture because her front leg are to far out and not under her, which will change the angle of the pastern and the appearance of the feet.

Not being critical but I think she could weigh a per pounds less, yes she is a big female, but she could be a few pounds less.

Val


----------



## twogsdoh (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks, Camerafodder(sorry, dont know your actual name) and BucksMom!(Sherri)

Val, thanks for the nice comments! I am working on her weight issue. I hope to have better pictures at some point. Once I find a couple or so people who actually know how to photograph and stack a dog properly.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Here are some stacking tips done by Andrew 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=791103&page=1#Post791103

Photo shooting, get at the level of the dog so you are shooting level with your center point being the center between the front shoulders and hips. Your level looks good, but your center of the dog is off and you want to be square with the dog not at an angle in front of.

Good job if this was your first attempt.

Val


----------



## twogsdoh (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks, Val! I had instructed my son on where he should stand to take the picture. I told him even with her shoulder and on her level. He is a teenager and it was like pulling teeth to get him to help me with this. My next attempt, hopefully, will be better.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Is that Numa Eichenluft?


----------



## twogsdoh (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks GSDTrain!
Jackie--yes.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

She's looking lovely







I've been wondering how you guys have been doing.


----------



## twogsdoh (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks, Jackie! We are doing fine. Just joined a newly formed schutzhund club near me. We have been doing some informal training for a short time but our official training as a club starts this weekend. I am excited to get started training on a more permanent basis.
Also, your new girl is gorgeous!


----------

